# J'ai appris sur le tas



## Mange Prie Aime

Sono qui per migliorare la mia gramatica e il mio ortographo perché ho imparato l'italiano con gli amici. Non ho mai fatto nesun corsi. Ho imparato "sur le tas" da noi si usa dire cosi (traducione litterale "sull comulo") Significata imparare sanza corsi, imparare al momento ché fai le cose per la prima volta. 

Allora, in italiano comme diciamo "j'ai appris sur le tas" ? Quelle espressione populari e familiari esistano ?


----------



## Necsus

_Apprendre sur le tas _in genere vuol dire _imparare (direttamente) lavorando,_ nel tuo caso direi _parlando_. A seconda del contesto, poi, potresti anche dire _imparare sul campo_.


----------



## Valpolicello

Azzarderei anche l'espressione "imparare dal vivo".


----------



## Necsus

Mange Prie Aime said:


> Sono qui per migliorare la mia grammatica e la mia ortografia, perché ho imparato l'italiano (parlando) con gli amici. Non ho mai fatto nessun corso. Ho imparato "sur le tas"*,* da noi si usa dire così (traduzione letterale "sull cumulo"), significata imparare sanza corsi, imparare facendo le cose per la prima volta.
> 
> Allora, in italiano comme si dice "j'ai appris sur le tas" ? Quali espressioni popolari e familiari esistono ?


...e qualche piccola correzione per il tuo già ottimo italiano.


----------



## Aithria

Buon giorno.
Le espressioni francese _apprendre sur le tas_ / _formation sur le tas_ si riferiscono all'acquisizione di competenze di ogni sorta, non soltanto linguistiche, con valore  (cfr. CNRTL): _Sur le lieu de travail, par expérience directe, de manière improvisée _
Insomma, si può spaziare dal *praticone *, attraverso l'*autodidatta  *e la *persona che ha acquisito 'esperienza sul campo/sul lavoro *fino all'_apprendimento cooperativo_.
Io proporrei : *ho imparato l'italiano da autodidatta sul lavoro  /in un contesto pratico di lavoro *(se è in un contesto lavorativo che la cosa è avvenuta).
diversamente opterei anch'io per un più semplice_ sul campo_


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Ciao Aithria,

Con un po di ritardo ti ringrazio per la tua risposta e le precizione che hai portato


----------

